# Hillary who? Bloody-minded London traffic warden defies five furious secret service agents to give H



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hillary who? Bloody-minded London traffic warden defies five furious secret service agents to give Hillary Clinton a ticket*


*Westminster City Council warden puts penalty notice on her Mercedes*
*Clinton was attending an event at Chatham House to pick up an award*
*Given £80 fine for failing to buy a ticket while parked in £3.30/hour bay*
*Photographer claims he saw one agent flashing his badge to warden*
*Councillor: 'We have to be fair to everyone, regardless of their status'*
 By Mark Duell
*PUBLISHED:* 08:19 EST, 15 October 2013 | *UPDATED:* 13:13 EST, 15 October 2013

This is the extraordinary moment that Hillary Clinton's security staff got into an argument with a traffic warden after he issued her car with a parking ticket.
The Westminster City Council warden put an £80 penalty notice on the former US secretary of state's silver Mercedes vehicle in Central London while she was attending an event at Chatham House. 
The row was caught on camera on Saturday by photographer Greg Brennan, who said five of her guards were waiting inside a Mercedes van next to her car at the time because it was raining.
*Scroll down for video*










Argument: Hillary Clinton's security staff get into a row with a traffic warden whilst waiting for her in London

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2460919/Fearless-traffic-warden-puts-ticket-Hillary-Clintons-car-London.html#ixzz2hoohqdHT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah, BUT....They're not Her MAJESTY's Secret Service are they?!? so Bugger off!!!!!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Good thing he's not a citizen or the IRS would be in a lather to get at him...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

That's ok...our tax dollars will pay that fine....


----------

